# Force Front Shifting Headache



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

I've used SRAM Force since 2007 with no problems apart from the greater effort to shift the front mech compared to Shimano or Campag.

Earlier this year I changed my old groupset for the 2011 version with the trim function absent in the older groupset.

Everything was running fine (except the stiff changing to the big ring similar to, but not as bad as, the previous groupset) until July when an attempted shift to the big ring causes the band -on front mech to rotate (I though I has torqued the band mounting screws but obviously not tight enough!)

I re-set everything as per SRAM instructions, setting the low limit screw first with no tension in the cable and then the high limit screw.

The problem I have now is that shifting to the big ring is very sluggish, sometimes impossible unless the chain is on the on the outer 5 cogs on the cassette and once I have shifted, if I want to trim or shift onto the small ring, the paddle ( although it has sprung back down to a vertical position) is loose floppy and dosen't engage unless I push against it outwards first. Although there is no tension in the cable when the chain is on the small ring, it is *extremely tight* when it is on the big ring.

I've messed around with the high limit screw to see if this helps and I can't rectify the problem. I've tried on 3 occasions now to start setting up the front mech from scratch but to no avail.

Is there a problem with the shifter or is the front mech just too stiff. Any point trying the new SRAM Red front mech? 

I'm rapidly becoming disillusioned with SRAM. I've set up Shimano and Campag groupsets with no problem in the past and I'm tempted to ditch the SRAM and put a spare Chorus groupset I have on this bike. 

I do love the double tap system though!


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

I had same issue with Sram Rival (2011 version i guess). I thought Force was better (perhaps not!). I've seen 2013 Sram Red "seems" to have a new idea going which make me want it.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

I recently replaced the sram front derailler with a shimano 9000 Dura-ace and it kicks butt. I know it's like wearing white socks with loafers but it works great. No reason to trim either.

Good luck


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you running the Dura-ace with a Sram shifters (which group and year)?


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had the exact same issues with the force front der. I have the new sram red on my other bike, and the front shifting is a dream. I went ahead and put the new red der on my force epuipped bike, and that pretty much solved the problem. I will say that it is even better when you have the red shifters, but force shifters with new red FD and new red crank works pretty darn well. If you want to save a penny just grab an ultegra FD it will work just as well. The Force FD just seems to flex under load way too much and shifts like crap.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

bmorgan4 said:


> I had the exact same issues with the force front der. I have the new sram red on my other bike, and the front shifting is a dream. I went ahead and put the new red der on my force epuipped bike, and that pretty much solved the problem. I will say that it is even better when you have the red shifters, but force shifters with new red FD and new red crank works pretty darn well. If you want to save a penny just grab an ultegra FD it will work just as well. The Force FD just seems to flex under load way too much and shifts like crap.


So, Red fd works with Rival! Hm, that is weird. I was told it has another wire-pull than all others so it was only all new Red shifter and Red fd which was compatible. Next news to me was Shimano Ultegra. Do you mean Sram and Shimano has same shifter techniques? I was told Shimano have slightly different tech of running fd than Sram. Sram uses one fixed spot for small wheel and another for large and Shimano had 2 for each cog (small and large). I ain't saying it is so, but that is what dealer told me. I have only used Sram on my 2 bikes (Rival and Apex). Btw, Apex has actually worked easier.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I've heard of SRAM owners swapping out the FD with Shimano (either Ultegra or DA) with the shifting improving dramatically. I'm in the same boat with Force, I've very conscience of shifting and look down at the chain rings when shifting just to save the carbon fiber Bottom Bracket area. I was going to just put in a chain catch for the inside, but the shifting to the big ring sucks. I'll be in the market for a new Red FD. Ugh!


----------

